# Help Me Out With A Grill Cart...



## RobH (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all,

I am just getting back into woodworking after a couple of month hiatus. I was inspired by the Big Green Egg cart that Sawdustonmyshoulder posted earlier. See below for a link.



I want to build something similar for a Weber kettle grill. My only problem is that I do not want to burn down the deck with it. I am afraid that the grill will get too hot and catch the table on fire. Has anyone got any ideas on how to get this to work?

One idea I have had is to fabricate a ring that will stand off from the edges of the hole, say 2-3". The ring will attach to the table with some small rods over to the wood. I am thinking this would not get nearly as hot.

Once again, any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## ZachM (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been thinking of doing the same thing with my knock-off weber. I'm thinking I'll probably just make a side table that will butt up against it on one side, possibly attaching where the screw holes for the handles are.

Since a real weber has welded handles instead of screw on ones, you may need to make holes on one of the sides that doesn't have a handle already.

If you are looking to make a drop in table like sawdustonmyshoulder, i'd think leaving and inch or two would be enough distance - how ever far your handles are away from the grill should be enough I'd think, although weber uses a plastic composit and not wood for the handles - my knock off and others use wood sometimes with about 1 1/2 inch standoffs separating the wood from the kettle.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I built my old propane grill into a deck table and it worked real well, and lasted for years. Give the grill a 2" gap between itself and any wood, and line the wood surface with tin. I supported the grill on metal fence stakes. The tin lining was just sheet metal. No problem!


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

Tile and flashing make a good heatshield, maybe do half tile top and half cutting board top…with side box for the spices and hooks for implements…


----------

